# Livery Yard Suggestions - Stafford / Stone area



## Jo1980 (3 April 2013)

Hi,

I may be moving to Weston near Stafford in a few months time so can anyone suggest any nice livery yards in the Stafford, Stone, Weston, Milwich, Amerton, Sandon, Oulton areas please?

I would like somewhere that offers part / full or poss. training livery, with experienced people and an indoor school or floodlit menage so I can ride in the evenings in the winter.


----------



## Dizzydancer (3 April 2013)

There is a yard at milwich called fairfield i think, not sure what its like. Failing that what used to be heart of England at hilderstone road has indoor and on site eventer i think they do livery to. 
I do have owner number if you are interested.


----------



## Jo1980 (3 April 2013)

Thanks Dizzydancer and yes please could you DM me the details?


----------



## Dizzydancer (3 April 2013)

Have sent you pm but off phone so let me know if it doesn't come through!


----------



## Jo1980 (9 April 2013)

Thanks for the PM DizzyDancer, I'm hopefully going to look round there at the weekend!

I'd like to visit a few yards... are there any more suggestions?


----------



## clippi (9 April 2013)

I'll PM you the details of a yard i used to be on when I lived in Stone


----------



## jess_asterix (10 April 2013)

Ashwood Livery ST20 0JR. Know a few people there who like it alot.


----------



## Jo1980 (11 April 2013)

Hi Jess, just checked and it's 16 miles away (30 mins) and in the wrong sort of direction so that might be lower down the list for me to try but thank you for the suggestion.  I've heard good things about it too so it's a shame!


----------



## Dizzydancer (11 April 2013)

Did you go for a look round?


----------



## Jo1980 (12 April 2013)

Hi,

Not been to look round yet as hoped to go to a few yards in one session!!  Will keep you posted!


----------



## Pauli (26 April 2013)

Hey,
there is a really nice yard just two minutes down the road from Weston. The yard is called Wardies Livery. I looked around the yard last year and it is lovely! Nice indoor and massive outdoor arena. Round pen, lots of fields, lovely stables. They do part livery and full livery. And the hacking is lovely too. 
The yard is just off the A5.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (27 April 2013)

Wardies is a different weston! (Used to be a wardies and shes a good mate of mine)

I think OP means weston stafford (by the showground!). No help as to yards but my boyfriends farm is on sandon bank!


----------



## dilbert (28 April 2013)

My sister is at Aston Hill Farm which I think is Doxey, she can walk it from the town centre. They have a fb page and contact details on line.


----------



## leisa (29 April 2013)

Livery at Abbotsholme Stud,brill place,really friendly,where Jeanette Brakewell is based,Great training & facillities.They're on facebook


----------



## Jo1980 (29 April 2013)

Pauli, yep that is a different Weston but thank you anyway.

NBC, oooo that's close!  Would you ask him if he knows of any yards please!?

I work in Nantwich so the other two suggestions aren't really in ideal locations but worth a visit thanks!  (Abbotsholme Stud looks really nice but it's half an hour away   ...May be worth it though!!)   

Please keep any recommendations coming!


----------



## leisa (29 April 2013)

Abbotsholme definatly worth a look,really friendly,horses v.happy & Jeanette Brakewell onsite for lessons,she's really nice,reg trips xc schooling etc,


----------



## Jo1980 (15 May 2013)

Hey guys, any other suggestions for livery between Stafford and Stone please!?


----------



## Eventer83 (21 June 2013)

I'm pretty sure there's a yard at Gayton which is close to Sandon.  I'm not sure what it's like though sorry.


----------



## Jo1980 (1 July 2013)

Ok, so i have a little list of yards to visit now thank you guys.  I'm away at the moment so will be going for my first look around the yards next weekend (13th & 14th). 

So are there any I should avoid!?  (PM me if you prefer)

Does anyone know if Ingestre do livery now?


----------



## mightymammoth (1 July 2013)

Aston Lodge Stables
Mrs Val Gilbert
Stone
Staffordshire
ST15 8RA (not sire if this is the same as aston hill farm which has been  suggested)

these is parrots livery yard in tittensor.

have you looked at http://www.liverylist.co.uk/

Which ones are you viewing?


----------



## clippi (1 July 2013)

Nope that Aston Lodge Stables and Aston Hill farm are different


----------



## Jo1980 (1 July 2013)

Will go to look around eland lodge, Abbotsholme stud, two at hilderstone and maybe Aston lodge stables and the one at tittensor.  Any others I should be going to?


----------



## mightymammoth (1 July 2013)

http://www.horsearenas.co.uk/

http://www.lancyl-stables.co.uk/


----------



## Jo1980 (3 July 2013)

Thanks Victoria, the one at Dunston might be an option as it's close to the motorway junction for work but I would then have to drive through town to get (to my new) home.

I think Ashwood Head is a bit far away in not in the best direction although I've heard it's a nice yard.

Are there any others anyone can think of?


----------



## mightymammoth (11 July 2013)

Have you been into eccellshall saddlery? They have a massive notice board in there and there's lots of smaller places advertised http://www.eccleshallsaddlery.co.uk/


----------



## Jo1980 (11 July 2013)

Hi Victoria, that's a good idea, I'll go there on Saturday and see what adverts there are.  I might write one (livery wanted sort of thing) and see if anyone gets in touch.

Strawberry Farm at Bramshall has been mentioned, does anyone know anything about that one?


----------



## mightymammoth (11 July 2013)

Jo1980 said:



			Hi Victoria, that's a good idea, I'll go there on Saturday and see what adverts there are.  I might write one (livery wanted sort of thing) and see if anyone gets in touch.

Strawberry Farm at Bramshall has been mentioned, does anyone know anything about that one?
		
Click to expand...

yes also post one on preloved and keep checking preloved sometimes they have yards on there


----------



## glitterfuzz (12 July 2013)

http://www.beechhousestud.co.uk/ 

used to keep my horse at Beech House in Yarnfield before it was sold to Geoff Glazzard but they still do livery, near Stone


----------



## Jo1980 (13 July 2013)

Thanks Glitterfuzz. Do you know what facilities they have? (There's not much info on the website!)


----------

